# First Bird



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I just shot my first turkey. Nice tom 20 lbs, 11inch beard and 1 inch spurs. Dropped him from approx 40 yards. He was in a field with 8 hens and a few jakes. I'm definitely hooked now...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice I'll be over for Thanksgiving.........On a side note I saw about 15 turkeys yesterday when I went home for lunch...They were milling around the cul de sac but headed off into the woods before I could get into my driveway. Nice to see that the coyotes didn't get them. Didn't see any tom's but he probably saw me before I saw them and took his harem into the woods.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

C'mon over we're eatin at noon. I've been seeing 18 every evening. There is one nice jake that looks like it has frosted wings and tail feathers real silvery almost white. I dont know if it is from inbreeding like a piebaw deer or not.... here is a pic of my bird


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice bird. Looks like you got him just before sundown. Good luck in thinning the flock.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I got him about 5 o'clock but had to take him in and get tagged then it was the photo shoot at various houses, you know rubbing it in people's faces and such. The wife wasn't home and she had the camera so I had to wait til she got back.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I just missed my first turkey on Thursday around 3:30 pm driving my pick up on Rt 83 heading into Lodi. Two of the stupid things ran right out in front of my truck. I bumped the bigger one at about 5 miles an hour as I was slamming on my brakes. He just trotted off like nothing happened. I thought turkeys were smart?


----------

